# ex/vi: Error : Unable to create temporary file: Read-only file system



## cweks (Jan 11, 2013)

```
vi /etc/rc.conf

ex/vi: Error : Unable to create temporary file: Read-only file system
```

Prior to last reboot I've modified /etc/rc.conf by adding

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```
After a reboot, I see

```
/etc/rc.conf: 9: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
and I press RETURN

then attempt to remove / check /etc/rc.conf by typing


```
# vi /etc/rc.conf

ex/vi: Error: /var/tmp/vi.recover: Read-only file system
ex/vi: Modifications not recoverable if the session fails
ex/vi: Error: /etc/rc.conf: Read-only file system
ex/vi: Error : Unable to create temporary file: Read-only file system
```

PLEASE HELP PLEASE


----------



## cweks (Jan 11, 2013)

after rebooting in Safe Mode system still reports

```
/etc/rc.conf: 9: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:

# mount
/dev/ada0s3a on / (ufs, local, read-only)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
#
```


----------



## Beastie (Jan 11, 2013)

Remount the root partition as read-write
`# mount -u /`
and fix the problem in /etc/rc.conf.

Post the contents of /etc/rc.conf if you want us to take a look at it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2013)

A little more complete:

```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```


----------



## cweks (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you. Above allowed me to mount / read/write

I've reviewed /etc/rc.conf and found

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES
```
...missing double quote

Next time I'll hopefully remember to double check...

THANK YOU


----------

